# drywallmaster hell bent fixed handle



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

hello i just bought a hellbent handle from drywallmaster i can wait to use it has anybody ran flat boxes with this handle let me know all wall sells these


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I have used the tapetech. It works the BEST when you are running 2 boxes on commercial, and using the bent handle for pulling down. It is absolutely the ticket! You can run your box dry instead of only pushing out 1/3 of the mud before filling! It's kinda weird for pulling up, you have to get used to a different position, but once you do it's less stain on the ol' bod. I havent tried any DM tools yet, they look exactly like TT though, so I sure wouldn't be afraid to! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you explain what a hell bent is? I'm trying to buy box & handle to bring it to my country (Argentina) and cannot buy wrong too far to fail..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> Can you explain what a hell bent is? I'm trying to buy box & handle to bring it to my country (Argentina) and cannot buy wrong too far to fail..


the box handles with a bend in them are more meant to do stand ups (sheets going up and down) Some guys like them, some don't, it's like a blondes vs brunette thing with women. In one way, you might not notice any difference, unless you had both types to try, so one type of handle is all straight, well the other has a bit of a bend near the end of it:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

The handle is bent as you see here so it is less strain on you when doing doorheads etc and high walls. Haven't used one myself but I think its a good idea.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had two, A long and a short, Didnt like the feel of em at all, Took me ages to sell em on, I almost gave them away in the end. An extendable standard is all you need. BUT, these DM hell bents have a good looking brake, full 180degrees by the look of it, Mine had those other crap brakes with a pin and when it went passed 90degrees there was nothing holding the box so it flopped about, That pissed me off.

When you have a fixed handle your limited as you box a house, so you have to fix on another handle and go back, With an extendable, you do it all, Do a rooms ceilings and walls, Then move on, In tighter areas or house with lots of sideways fixing though the shorter DMs handles good.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I had two, A long and a short, Didnt like the feel of em at all, Took me ages to sell em on, I almost gave them away in the end. An extendable standard is all you need. BUT, these DM hell bents have a good looking brake, full 180degrees by the look of it, Mine had those other crap brakes with a pin and when it went passed 90degrees there was nothing holding the box so it flopped about, That pissed me off.
> 
> When you have a fixed handle your limited as you box a house, so you have to fix on another handle and go back, With an extendable, you do it all, Do a rooms ceilings and walls, Then move on, In tighter areas or house with lots of sideways fixing though the shorter DMs handles good.


 Yea listen 2 canza and get an extendable handle that is all u will need,i have a hell bent handle and hate the thing


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Wallers and 2BuckCanuck are correct....

The bent box handles provide natural leverage and make it easier to run the finishing boxes for work that is above your head; typical for sheets that have been hung vertically. 

The TapeTech versions of these handles are called EasyFinish Handles and they are available in 34", 42" 54" and 72" lengths. 

In addition to providing natural leverage on the pressure plate of the finishing box, the EasyFinish handles have another benefit for finishers who use the TapeTech Power Assist Finishing Boxes. The bent handle helps to activate the Power Assist mechanism of the boxes, making it even easier to get the job done!

Good finishing!

Mike


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike,

Does TT offer a fixed handle with the wrap-around clamp? I used an Ames bent handle that had it, but can't find a TT one like it.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

No, the TapeTech fixed handles feature the quadrant style brake. The TapeTech extendable handle (88TTE) features the wrap around brake.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------

